# Call of Duty World at War Beta



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

I was just about to go to bed and saw an interesting email from File Planet.

Seems there is a limited beta being released on a first come first serve basis.

Just go here and follow the instructions, no need to be an actual member prior to the sign in. It asks you to log in and apply. Good luck fellas, hope to see some of you in there!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2008)

Im hoping to get an email from callofduty.com since I have been a member there for quite a while. The higher up on the community roster I am, the better chance I have at getting it. 

Dunno if Ill get the PC one though. They sent me a code for 360 but I didnt use it. I hate playing FPS on consoles.

Do you know when the beta starts?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im hoping to get an email from callofduty.com since I have been a member there for quite a while. The higher up on the community roster I am, the better chance I have at getting it.
> 
> Dunno if Ill get the PC one though. They sent me a code for 360 but I didnt use it. I hate playing FPS on consoles.
> 
> Do you know when the beta starts?



I was looking at COD forums and it looks like they set the sever up on the 20th, but have yet to release a final date for when the keys and beta are actually going to be released.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nobody knows when the Beta starts.


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nobody knows when the Beta starts.



File Planet has some information on it..and a link to sign up...I did not look for a start date but it may be posted.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah no start date. Just a teaser. Trust me Iv been watching everything pretty close. Look at my sig


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2008)

Im not about to pay fileplanet money to participate in a free beta.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 25, 2008)

I didnt pay, it doesnt say you have to buy the game to play the beta!


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im not about to pay fileplanet money to participate in a free beta.



All I have is the free account...no need to give them anything


----------



## olithereal (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYW4r-_NJG8&eurl=http://razetheworld.com/forum/topic.php?id=1429

some beta footage.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2008)

Already playing the World at War beta for 360.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2008)

It wants me to become a FP subscriber in order to sign up for the beta. BS inmo.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 26, 2008)

great......


----------



## newconroer (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm not sure how anyone is getting beyond the reserve portion with a free account. If you click on the 'registered users' button, it takes you to the subscription packages page. Nowhere from there can you 'continue' as a regular registered user, whether you are logged in or not. The only other option is to say "No Thanks," which brings you to the main page.

Which isn't surprising, because the button says clearly "Registered users : Subscribe to reserve the BETA"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have my key for the multiplayer beta woot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 26, 2008)

tigger said:


> I have my key for the multiplayer beta woot.



When did you get it and through who?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 27, 2008)

You get the Beta keys in email.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 27, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> You get the Beta keys in email.



I have yet to get one for the PC.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2008)

Its in my beta key archive on fileplanet,on account page.







Obviously i have blanked out the keys as this is my direct to drive login too.

Anyone know when the cod5 multi beta is due?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 27, 2008)

How do I get to that on FP? Cause mine is linked to D2D as well.

Edit: Nvm, I found it and CoD5 isnt listed.


----------



## x2mA mPn (Oct 27, 2008)

Im in the x360 beta and its awesome, the Dogs are insane but a little overpowered, and alot of idiots just a glitch where they can go underground (Through the floor) and shoot people without them seeing him on the radar

other than that the game is solid online, but only 3 maps is starting to get old.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am downloading the world at war client now


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

Just waiting for the Key, have to go to work now so ,aybe when I get home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

The Beta is out. You can DL it here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 28, 2008)

Still need a key.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

i want screen shots


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 28, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Still need a key.



For the one Mailman78 put up?


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 28, 2008)

can someone give me a key for the call of duty 5 360 version please if they dont want it


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

1 hour till I get finished at work, that goddamn key better be in my mail, I can't check from work

We are also getting a shit load of snow, may have to call in sick......and play


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i want screen shots



Dude just go to the first page of my thread in my sig. I have some screens in there no one in the world has but me 



Bow said:


> 1 hour till I get finished at work, that goddamn key better be in my mail, I can't check from work
> 
> We are also getting a shit load of snow, may have to call in sick......and play


Good luck with that. I doubt youll get an e-mail. You have to go to your www.callofduty.com profile and get it. Just log in and look at your control panel. Your number should be there.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 28, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just go to the first page of my thread in my sig. I have some screens in there no one in the world has but me
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. I doubt youll get an e-mail. You have to go to your www.callofduty.com profile and get it. Just log in and look at your control panel. Your number should be there.



I signed up and was presented a key on the last page of sign up. I promptly accidentally closed the tab forgetting to write the key down

How can I retrieve it?


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I signed up and was presented a key on the last page of sign up. I promptly accidentally closed the tab forgetting to write the key down
> 
> How can I retrieve it?



..sry man that really sucks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> I signed up and was presented a key on the last page of sign up. I promptly accidentally closed the tab forgetting to write the key down
> 
> How can I retrieve it?



Ha! No problem. Just go to the www.callofduty.com website and log in. Once your logged in go to your account control panel and it will be right there along with a 360 code.


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just go to the first page of my thread in my sig. I have some screens in there no one in the world has but me
> 
> 
> Good luck with that. I doubt youll get an e-mail. You have to go to your www.callofduty.com profile and get it. Just log in and look at your control panel. Your number should be there.



I sure don't see anything that looks like a cd key


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok I found it...


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 28, 2008)

Bow said:


> Ok I found it...



hey bow if ur not useing ur 360 code can i have it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> hey bow if ur not useing ur 360 can i have it?



How about you register and get your own? You do know he could lose his account by giving that to you?


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> hey bow if ur not useing ur 360 code can i have it?



Sry all I have is the PC key, does not give me a 360 key.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 28, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about you register and get your own? You do know he could lose his account by giving that to you?



how can i get a 360 key and how do i download it to play on my 360


----------



## Bow (Oct 28, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> how can i get a 360 key and how do i download it to play on my 360



no idea all I play is Pc.......you'll have to read up about it a cod.com


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a 360 key.(i am using it tho)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2008)

It came in Email as i said before, i forgot what site it was that sent me it tho.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

You do? I dont get it..


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2008)

omfg download is going soooo slow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am very impressed with this game,only plyed for 30mins ish,and it is very nice.I have it maxxed out at the res of the pics and its 50+fps all the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

Why wont it let me make an account at CallofDuty.com? I get to the second registration page and it just reloads when I hit continue. I have literally EVERY box filled out and I cant choose anything but PS3 for platforms so I chose that and it still wont go!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2008)

well just got my code via email and ZOMG are the servers busy. Went to gamershell which is usually pretty quick. Got almost 42 mins to wait as they are capped at like 300 Kb/sec.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

My friend is sharing his account with me.. I am still dlin it


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm installing now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys are gonna love this. 

Its the best multiplayer fps of its type(WWII) i have played.

I have it maxxed out,and its still 50fps+


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 29, 2008)

goddamnit i dled it installed, entered the key and got this for my troubles.... "Unhandled exception caught" at the splash screen and that's it.  any ideas??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my PC beta key.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

This game sucks. The graphics are TERRIBLE. I couldn't respawn and stay alive for more than 2 seconds in semi large rooms. You cant change the FOV like cod4. The guns have low ammo and take forever to reload.
Treyarch smeared crap all over cod4 and set it in ww2.


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 29, 2008)

WTF!!! i cant get on to cod.com it just wont load at all!! and my email link is wrong, in the email it says " email us if your link dont work it happens all the time" and still nothing, I hacve the thing just waiting for the damn key, who ever heard of a key for a beta multiplayer anyway, WTF!!


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+World+at+War+Beta+Client/;12186825;/fileinfo.html
got my cd key  happy chappy yer baby! do my guns make you horny? well do they? hahaha yer baby yer...having said that i do have a bigger gun


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 29, 2008)

The guns do not have recoil just like cod4.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 29, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im hoping to get an email from callofduty.com since I have been a member there for quite a while. The higher up on the community roster I am, the better chance I have at getting it.
> 
> Dunno if Ill get the PC one though. They sent me a code for 360 but I didnt use it. I hate playing FPS on consoles.
> 
> Do you know when the beta starts?



I just got mine in the email ....Check your user profile.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

hate the way its slow to reload firearms. hate the way the low pingers always get the highest score..but in saying that... not a bad game at all...


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> This game sucks. The graphics are TERRIBLE. I couldn't respawn and stay alive for more than 2 seconds in semi large rooms. You cant change the FOV like cod4. The guns have low ammo and take forever to reload.
> Treyarch smeared crap all over cod4 and set it in ww2.



Its what cod4 would be like if it was shit. I just want it for the story.

Oh and the bolt action rifles are hopeless  not that I can't hit anyone but that despite having massive amounts of damage I've never killed anyone with them.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

the rifles are a joke. stuff all ammo to start off with...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

I was getting quite a few kills with that rifle,i think its pretty ok.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 29, 2008)

Got mine downloaded...Will install when i get home!!


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

looks goood....


----------



## wataMG42 (Oct 29, 2008)

its good but not great


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2008)

wataMG42 said:


> anyone want a key? for the pc just hit me with a pm



I wouldn't do that man. You could lose your account. The beta is free anyway so if someone wants to play they should put the effort forward. If they are not even willing to do that then I would think twice about giving them a key. Maybe they are just as lazy in the game and will hack instead of practicing.


----------



## metoyou1992 (Oct 29, 2008)

*cod5 probs*

First of all Hi, I'm new too this forum. I downloaded Cod5 beta and I'm not fully compatable to the system req. I'm missing 3.0ghz got 2.66ghz single core and video card 6600 got 6200. When I installed the game and ran it, it got blocked in half screen black. Do you think I'm having this problem cause I'm not fully compatable to the system req? Please I would like to hear your thought's and maybe if there's a way I could fix it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 29, 2008)

ughh
they supposedly emailed me the beta key..but i still havent gotten anything


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

Its also in your profile on the cod website.


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 29, 2008)

tigger said:


> Its also in your profile on the cod website.



i couldnt find it there


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2008)

Like this-


----------



## frankie827 (Oct 29, 2008)

i made a new account and i got it


----------



## Lester- (Oct 29, 2008)

hey guys i was wondering what is your average fps and resolution you enthusiast are playing at?
thanks alot!


----------



## Lester- (Oct 29, 2008)

just played this game and average about 40-70+ fps with ati 4850 visiontek 512mb was wondering if that was normal considering my q6700 @ 2.66ghz THANks!


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 29, 2008)

good beta


----------



## zaqwsx (Oct 29, 2008)

Got it only problem is i can't get fps to work anyone know how to do it?

I typed cg_drawfps 3 but nothing comes up?!?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 29, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Got it only problem is i can't get fps to work anyone know how to do it?
> 
> I typed cg_drawfps 3 but nothing comes up?!?



Well since it was treyarch that made it, its probly sncuihigfewa. Seriously though try typing help and see if it gives you a list of commands.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im installing now ill post some screenies after i get it up and running


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

/com_maxfps 0

the 0 means the fps will go as high as your card will allow. mind you punk buster will prob kick on that and any other cvars it detects when they do the online check.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 29, 2008)

Whats the command for FOV. I cant seem to find it.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 29, 2008)

/sv_fov 80 is about the best for the beta game so far going from memory


----------



## kebabs (Oct 30, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> /*cg*_fov 80 is about the best for the beta game so far going from memory



Corrected ...

From 60 to 80 the viewing angle is, I believe.


----------



## monsterp (Oct 30, 2008)

it took me about a hour to find the config file for cod5 beta but my fps does not go over 60 fps


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

That ROCKS 

That is the best FPS I have played in a long time.......Screw Far Cry 2


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 30, 2008)

idk c0d5 is just like c0d4 except WWII style same ranking system and just seems like a modded version lol


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> idk c0d5 is just like c0d4 except WWII style same ranking system and just seems like a modded version lol



I agree completely, and to me CoD4 looks better/more polished (granted WaW is in Beta stage...still pretty close to final), is more entertaining, and just flat out better. It feels like they modded the UI and threw in a gun mod with a different texture pack and called it a day. Not enough value there for a $50 purchase for the PC release imo...maybe the SP/Coop will be worth it, who knows...but with FC2 and Fallout 3, I find it hard to see myself purchasing this upon it's release. I lost all anticipation and excitement for this game within the first 30 seconds...too familiar, not enough originalitly in actual gameplay execution to provide me with the "want" to play this game further. Here's to hoping the retail release is somehow going to pull a rabbit out of it's hat for MP, and that it has an amazing SP that can rival CoD4's action loaded, intense, being in the best movie you've ever seen kind of amazingness I experiended from IW's release last year.

CoD5 seems OK, I'd say if it were a mod pack or add-on to Modern Warfare, it'd be a value worth purchasing...beyond that, it might be on my bargain bin list with a few other games. If it takes popularity like Modern Warfare did, it'll hold full retail price for almost a year, I still see CoD4 running 49.99 all over the place, it can be found cheaper, but that goes to show ya how well it's done in the past year...even Crysis can be found in the bargain bin (though to me CoD4 was better in gameplay, MP, and just flat out having fun).


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 30, 2008)

You are right COD4 looks better and is more fun. This reminds me of cod2 with a little better graphics and WWII is boring after about 30 min I loose interest in it.


----------



## salimbest83 (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah.
COD4 :MW rockss..
i just replay it an hour after playing Far Cry 2..(not too action packed enough)


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 30, 2008)

kebabs thanks for that   with my 1950 pro pciE card i was getting 200 + - fps with /com_maxfps 0
with the above command it just takes the max frame per second from what the card can do thats all. there is a post i posted about fps..at the moment im like 90 peaking 150 fps but thats with A off and at 1280 768 on the 19" screen..


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 30, 2008)

CoD4 is a lot more fun. But I'm not sure if there will be more for CoD:WaW once it is released instead of in beta. And I'd also like to add the fact that you can lose body parts  lol
I am playing at 1680 x 1050 16:10 aspect ratio, everything on cept dual vid cards (cuz i dont have 2...) and A at 4 and i get ~35-~60 FPS


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 30, 2008)

well having played the ass wipe of a game. i ca say dont buy it. high ping will make ya loose every time. slow reloads, low ammo, people shoot ya with one or two rounds, compaired to your 10, you shooting at them and the pricks are still standing and it takes a few rounds to kill ya. some thing aint right i tell ya. when they get the aim bots for this game im gonna buy one dam it to hell, us high ping users need all the dam help we can get!!!


----------



## entsyymi (Oct 30, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> well having played the ass wipe of a game. i ca say dont buy it. high ping will make ya loose every time. slow reloads, low ammo, people shoot ya with one or two rounds, compaired to your 10, you shooting at them and the pricks are still standing and it takes a few rounds to kill ya. some thing aint right i tell ya. when they get the aim bots for this game im gonna buy one dam it to hell, us high ping users need all the dam help we can get!!!



So the game is bad, if you (sorry for using this term...) suck at it? Maybe you should try to aim better. Maybe you should play on a server near your location, so the ping won't be a problem. 70 ping was still fine when I played. I usually have 60 or so ping, and I can play as well as anybody with a lower ping.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 30, 2008)

aim better??? AIM BETTER??? the dam gun wont fire fast because of the dam ping. as i said you hit the fuckers and they still stand up and shoot ya with 2 or 3 shots?? and i play cod4 with the same ping and get heaps of kills 300 some times 400 points at a time.. new zealand aint got any servers up and running yet in case ya wondering  so my aiming aint rooted dude


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2008)

I ranked up from private to seargent last night.I have no problem with ping as i found a good uk server and my ping is never over 50


----------



## cheesemonkey (Oct 30, 2008)

sign up at callofduty.com and youll get it.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 30, 2008)

good for you tigger ma boy! im gonna get a gammers network card and hope like hell it lowers my ping...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

I got the beta last night. I agree that it feels like a COD4 mod but since COD4 is such a great game its still a good mod. I didnt even bother watching my FPS or locking the max FPS @ 200. It ran like butter with everything enabled max textures and 4xAA the only thing I disabled was vsync. Ran like a hot knife though butter. 

I don't like all the damn talking in the game though. "no one fights alone" and crap like that, just shut up tell me if my team is wining or if there is artillery coming. It's really annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont see any talking oon the uk server i go on,everyone just wants to kill each other,btw free for all is great for earning lots of xp.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2008)

@Tigger I think the "talking" he refers to is the in game scripted stuff.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 30, 2008)

all xp you get you loose  anyway. so whats the point eh


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> @Tigger I think the "talking" he refers to is the in game scripted stuff.



Yeah that's what I was referring to. 

I do like how the game has a friends feature... something I think COD4 should have implemented.


----------



## metoyou1992 (Oct 30, 2008)

Could anyone please try to answer, thanks. I downloaded Cod5 beta and I'm not fully compatable to the system req. I'm missing 3.0ghz got 2.66ghz single core and video card 6600 got 6200.[Cod4 used to work, Since there saying it's the same engine]. When I installed the game and ran it, it got blocked in half screen black. Do you think I'm having this problem cause I'm not fully compatable to the system req? Please I would like to hear your thought's and maybe if there's a way I could fix it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

Blocked in half screen? What do you mean exactly?


----------



## metoyou1992 (Oct 30, 2008)

Three quarters of the screen is black and the other one quarter I can see the desktop picture. After a minute or so It gives me and error , The one that say Send or Don't send. And when I click don't send it give's me another error Unhandle expections or so...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm, Have you tried reinstalling the game. I would delete the game, clean the registry and try reinstalling. If it still doesnt work you may just not be able to play the BETA. 

At this point I would wait for the official demo or download the game and try if before buying it.


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like his Specs are not up to par with the game.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 30, 2008)

bear in mind it's still a BETA, it's bound to crash on some rigs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2008)

Not on mine  played it for 3 or 4 hours last night.I think its great fun.


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

tigger said:


> Not on mine  played it for 3 or 4 hours last night.I think its great fun.



no a problem for me.

I have not tried the Friends List if it works add me: BowHunt3r


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 30, 2008)

mine seems to crash when i quit the game. i've also been chucked out due to some entity spawn malfunction


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 30, 2008)

add me "lucasweir"

@chryonn try downloading punkbuster setup files and install the punkbuster client for call of duty 5


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> add me "lucasweir"
> 
> @chryonn try downloading punkbuster setup files and install the punkbuster client for call of duty 5



I will when I get home from work...
We should get a list going of player names


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bow said:


> I will when I get home from work...
> We should get a list going of player names




yea but we gotta find a good server cuz there are a lot of poopy ones.

high ping = BAD


----------



## Bow (Oct 30, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> yea but we gotta find a good server cuz there are a lot of poopy ones.
> 
> high ping = BAD



I would Help pay for a server, The last clan I played with I ended up paying for the server for a year and only a couple of them ever helped.

Should start a TPU server.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Oct 30, 2008)

i could afford to pay like 5 bucks lol im broke


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I can contribute.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont mind contributing for a server.

My player name is-tiggerlator


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 31, 2008)

i may help to depends where are you guys based?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

i'm uk


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2008)

First I think we need to get permission to use "TPU" on a server, and for tags.
then we need to get some one to be incharger of it or a couple people( to many fuck it up) and I sure do not have the time.  Should be a long standing TPU member, or members

If it was mine I would have it:
1.No rules everything goes, if you don't like it play somewhere else.
2.Stock maps, if you want custom maps get you own server.
3. We kick for TPU members.
4.Hardcore
5. Ranked server running 24/7 so people all over the world could play anytime they want.

Also would need to get Team Speak or Vent set up.  That would be great have different channels set up for games and tech/pc suppprt just like the forums, so you could get live help or play games.

If we could get the ok from above and the right people running it this could be cool.

I will put up $100.00 to get things started.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds like a plan bow. where are you based? the set up you have already looks good in fact sounds better than most :0 now can you add other games like cod4 as well as cod5 to another server as a discount? eg: buy 1 get 1 free...

p.s  we all should have a server set up in the country we belong to combining all of the servers to be TP clan's so that way we can all have low ping rates and really enjoy the games better. i can set up a game server ranked pretty cheaply my side, so that all new zealanders can enjoy  i'll add tech powerup banners oe what ever etc so ppl know


----------



## Bow (Oct 31, 2008)

fishnchips said:


> sounds like a plan bow. where are you based? the set up you have already looks good in fact sounds better than most :0 now can you add other games like cod4 as well as cod5 to another server as a discount? eg: buy 1 get 1 free...
> 
> p.s  we all should have a server set up in the country we belong to combining all of the servers to be TP clan's so that way we can all have low ping rates and really enjoy the games better. i can set up a game server ranked pretty cheaply my side, so that all new zealanders can enjoy  i'll add tech powerup banners oe what ever etc so ppl know



I am in New York

see something like that would be cool.

we need to bring our ideas to an admin.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 31, 2008)

ahh cool glad its summer here lol :0 admin would be the idea  have a pee in there ears and see what they say ok thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pretty Sweet*

This game is pretty good for the price. ZERO ! I played 4 maps for about an hour last night. 
It is just like COD 4 exept WW2. You get ranks and upgrades. I picked up a couple 
guns that had scopes instead of red dot like COD 4. I enjoyed it.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 31, 2008)

tigger said:


> You guys are gonna love this.
> 
> Its the best multiplayer fps of its type(WWII) i have played.



After a few days now, I agree. It is just a different feel altogether than COD4. 
Plus, I have been on the positive kill/death ratio in every match so far. I could not say the same for COD4 when I started playing.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 31, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> After a few days now, I agree. It is just a different feel altogether than COD4.
> Plus, I have been on the positive kill/death ratio in every match so far. I could not say the same for COD4 when I started playing.



I haven't been positive on either game. I run about a 1/2 ratio. 
I am like 12/32 on W@W right now. I don't claim to be good though
so It is about right no doubt. I still have fun.


----------



## x2mA mPn (Oct 31, 2008)

boise49ers said:


> I haven't been positive on either game. I run about a 1/2 ratio.
> I am like 12/32 on W@W right now. I don't claim to be good though
> so It is about right no doubt. I still have fun.



Well i think it depends on what gun/class your playing, Rifles are almost gaurenteed to get lower K/D'r than ppl with automatic weapons, im more of a CoD2 player so naturally i choose Rifles over the automatic weapons, but becuase i keep getting my ass handed to me by Pray'n'Sprayers, i switch to automatics freqently.

I also find the Sniper class the eaisest class to get your K/D up, considering there shots are one hit kills.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use a rifle too,the bar,and i did notice a lot of Pray'n'Sprayers myself,i guess if they cant aim they may as well spray.


----------



## fishnchips (Oct 31, 2008)

i find it boreing as hell...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2008)

Single shot rifles FTW real talent is shown with 2 shot kills. Martyrdom is for noobs and grenade launchers are lame IMO


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 31, 2008)

rifles ftw!
the Thompson was surprisingly accurate, I enjoy pwning from afar.....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2008)

Even close up a skilled player can pwn with a rifle... mind you steady aim perk helps.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Even close up a skilled player can pwn with a rifle... mind you steady aim perk helps.



Semi automatics up close with steady aim and double tab ftw, my fav weapon setup in cod4 was the SVD with the acog scope and getting in close and shooting like mad with stopping power on, pretty much one hit kills.


----------



## Bow (Nov 2, 2008)

I get kicked abouth half way through a map...G-Spawn no entries????

Any idea.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 2, 2008)

I think its a game bug. I believe the server/game tried to spawn you and another player in the same place at the same time. Honestly idk


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 2, 2008)

^

something like that.

Oh and the best gun is the Thompson w/ drum mag, doubletap, steady aim, and bandolier for TDM, take off bando for S&D and put on something else.

in WaW you do NOT need to zoom in, you can jus spray them in the head from 70 yards w/ a thompson :lol:

but auto;s are way 2 easy, so once you get to lvl 40 you jus whip out the bolt action or the shotty and go and do some classy killin.

but then sum1 calls you a "shotty noob" or something like that, so you grab the thompson and eradicate their whole team...

it happens


----------



## fishnchips (Nov 2, 2008)

Having said that sc1mitar, i bet your ping rate is low say under 60 where as i have to put up with 110-250 ping rates. as i typed before. i shoot at them and they still stand or the gun dont come up cause of lagging. this game so needs to be sorted for the high pingers aswell. the low pingers have an unfair advantage over us. so i'll spend my hard earned cash and make up a TP server get some ppl to add 48 player cause it costs more, the more slots ya have. at least the ping for me will be 50 or less then i can run around like a headless chicken and make some boom boom! with big guns that make way to much noise  can
only get 12 players at 34 a month as thats about as much i can do at the moment my pc comes 1st and my toys are my toys  
ok i spoke to one of the main gamerz server in nz and at the moment all they said is this 
"We are testing out the COD5 beta, but we're not quite ready to offer it for rental just yet."
"We will have COD5 FULL servers available tho uppon release."
so i'll get one up and runnin as soon as they get off there arses and i'll name it Tecpowerup_cod5 if thats ok with admin..
just how many kiwis are on this site anyway????


----------

